# VIP 211 color issues



## avidday (Jan 20, 2008)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Anyway, I have two HDTVs hooked up to two VIP 211 receivers (plus two 311's to two sdtvs). The problem I'm having is that the color on both sometimes shows stripes, such as in a deep reddish orange I'll get stripes of blue and in light blues I'll get stripes of red. 

The two TV's are by different manufacturers and no amount of calibration fixes it. 

Anyone have an idea what is causing this to happen? It only seems to have started in about the last 3-4 months. Did a system update cause it?

Also, in about a week I should be eligible for "Dish Me Up" again and I'm getting two DVR's. Does anyone have this problem with them?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

what definition are your hdtvs? 720p 1080i, etc. and what do you have your 211's set at?


----------



## avidday (Jan 20, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


> what definition are your hdtvs? 720p 1080i, etc. and what do you have your 211's set at?


Living room TV: 42" Sharp LCD 1080p, 211 set to 1080i, HDMI 
Bedroom TV: Norcent 37" 1368x768, 211 set to 720p, component

So, it happens on both despite different resolution settings, different connections, and different color/calibrations on the TV's. I really notice it in the spinning logo on the lower left corner of the Today show on NBC. Certain orange parts turn a pale blue for no reason. This is usually how I try to monkey with the TV settings to fix it, but none of the settings fixes it. I also have to note that this happens in upconverted SDTV channels and I haven't seen it on the HD channels, the Wii, or the XBOX 360 at all.

Also, this happens even if I set the boxes to 480i and let the TVs upscale it.


----------



## avidday (Jan 20, 2008)

As an update, one of my 211's picture started stuttering like a bad webcam while the sound played normally. HD Channels were unaffected. I changed the settings from 720p to 480i and the picture played normally. I changed it back to 720p and now everything is fine. I haven't noticed the color issue on that box since then.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

avidday said:


> As an update, one of my 211's picture started stuttering like a bad webcam while the sound played normally. HD Channels were unaffected. I changed the settings from 720p to 480i and the picture played normally. I changed it back to 720p and now everything is fine. I haven't noticed the color issue on that box since then.


what soft ware version do you have?


----------

